# Just lost a brand new Tesiyi in my brand new Cuboid



## Ernest

Inserted two brand new Tesiyi batteries in the Cuboid and they fit snug, but not overly so. After finishing a tank of juice I wanted to remove them again, but one battery did not slide out again. Long story short, the battery cover got hooked on the edge of the Cuboid battery housing and was stuck. The battery housing's top had a sharp edge on the one side allowing the battery to go in but not come out again. I had to take a small flat screwdriver and pull it out by sticking the screwdriver in the positive terminal's top. The cover tore off and a piece of the battery wrapper was stuck under the battery holder's plate. If it was only the cover I suppose I could re-wrap it, but the battery's positive terminal is now bent from the screw driver. 
It seems the Tesiyi battery covers are thicker than the other batteries, because I tried some AWT batteries and they are very loose. Once I get home I'll try some Sony's and Samsung batteries.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ernest said:


> Inserted two brand new Tesiyi batteries in the Cuboid and they fit snug, but not overly so. After finishing a tank of juice I wanted to remove them again, but one battery did not slide out again. Long story short, the battery cover got hooked on the edge of the Cuboid battery housing and was stuck. The battery housing's top had a sharp edge on the one side allowing the battery to go in but not come out again. I had to take a small flat screwdriver and pull it out by sticking the screwdriver in the positive terminal's top. The cover tore off and a piece of the battery wrapper was stuck under the battery holder's plate. If it was only the cover I suppose I could re-wrap it, but the battery's positive terminal is now bent from the screw driver.
> It seems the Tesiyi battery covers are thicker than the other batteries, because I tried some AWT batteries and they are very loose. Once I get home I'll try some Sony's and Samsung batteries.
> 
> View attachment 42969



Yip see Rob's Ramblings going online shortly...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/robs-ramblings.t8589/page-37#post-308949

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Ernest said:


> Inserted two brand new Tesiyi batteries in the Cuboid and they fit snug, but not overly so. After finishing a tank of juice I wanted to remove them again, but one battery did not slide out again. Long story short, the battery cover got hooked on the edge of the Cuboid battery housing and was stuck. The battery housing's top had a sharp edge on the one side allowing the battery to go in but not come out again. I had to take a small flat screwdriver and pull it out by sticking the screwdriver in the positive terminal's top. The cover tore off and a piece of the battery wrapper was stuck under the battery holder's plate. If it was only the cover I suppose I could re-wrap it, but the battery's positive terminal is now bent from the screw driver.
> It seems the Tesiyi battery covers are thicker than the other batteries, because I tried some AWT batteries and they are very loose. Once I get home I'll try some Sony's and Samsung batteries.
> 
> View attachment 42969


Ah, thank you for letting us know. I have some Tesiyis on the way for my Cuboid. Might have to take off the covers and re-wrap them from the word go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Somewhat annoying, thanks for the heads up !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ernest

I think it is more the sharp edge on the one side of mine, because they slide in nicely, but like I said only one came out nicely again. However they are fatter than other 18650's.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ernest said:


> I think it is more the sharp edge on the one side of mine, because they slide in nicely, but like I said only one came out nicely again. However they are fatter than other 18650's.



Mine won't slide in nicely... they already get tight half way in... so I abandoned using them in the Cuboid.


----------



## Paulie

These batteries have double wraps on them and therefore are wider than normal 18650's so its better to re-wrapp them if you gonna use them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ernest

Rob Fisher said:


> Mine won't slide in nicely... they already get tight half way in... so I abandoned using them in the Cuboid.


I really liked the Tesiyi, but otherwise the Cuboid is fantastic. I'll just use my Sony's instead. At least the Reo now got the remaining Tesiyi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest

All my other batteries fit really well. Checked another set of Tesiyi and they could not go past the authentication stickers stuck on them, but the Samsung's fit with their stickers on them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouder

How do you guys rewrap a battery? @Rob Fisher ??


----------



## Andre

Clouder said:


> How do you guys rewrap a battery? @Rob Fisher ??


Check out this post: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-things-reo.t524/page-79#post-146679

I find HRH's hairdryer works the best. Direct flame is hit and miss.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouder said:


> How do you guys rewrap a battery? @Rob Fisher ??



+1 on what @Andre said!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Wrapping batteries is a breeze with a hair dryer. Make sure you even out the top and bottom. My first battery wrap was too far down and would not make contact on my stingray. I tried cutting it but ended up cutting and replacing. Also some of the batteries have a little black circular disk on the positive connection. Make sure you put that back in place before wrapping

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre

6ghost9 said:


> Wrapping batteries is a breeze with a hair dryer. Make sure you even out the top and bottom. My first battery wrap was too far down and would not make contact on my stingray. I tried cutting it but ended up cutting and replacing. Also some of the batteries have a little black circular disk on the positive connection. Make sure you put that back in place before wrapping


Have been wondering what that little black circular disc is for? First battery I re-wrapped blew that away and lost with the hairdryer, but battery still working fine. Subsequent re-wraps I managed to not lose the discs.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Andre said:


> Have been wondering what that little black circular disc is for? First battery I re-wrapped blew that away and lost with the hairdryer, but battery still working fine. Subsequent re-wraps I managed to not lose the discs.


@Andre my guesstimate would be that because the positive plate is quite close to the negative casing they put in the black/white disc to prevent any accidental short circuits between the two. I could be completely wrong and it could be just there for aesthetics.




*Edit: Picture courtesy of BatteryBro.com. Illustration on there is my doing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Andre my guesstimate would be that because the positive plate is quite close to the negative casing they put in the black/white disc to prevent any accidental short circuits between the two. I could be completely wrong and it could be just there for aesthetics.
> 
> View attachment 43034


Ah, that must be why they call it an "insulator" in your picture. Thank you, much appreciated. I think you are absolutely right!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Andre said:


> Ah, that must be why they call it an "insulator" in your picture. Thank you, much appreciated. I think you are absolutely right!


@Andre I added the writing to the picture to explain. I`ve edited my post above to reflect so.


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Andre I added the writing to the picture to explain. I`ve edited my post above to reflect so.


Lol, so professionally done it fooled me. Still think you are spot on though. Henceforth that disc shall be known as the "insulator disc".


----------



## Andre

Forewarned is forearmed. The Tesiyis went from this






to this





Below the yellow and black cover is another white cover, but not covering the top and bottom parts and still too thick for the batteries to fit properly in the Cuboid. The black insulator disk is glued, thanks heavens, so not a problem when re-wrapping.

End result:





Easily slides into the Cuboid, but still needs a shake of the mod to get out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Flava

Same thing happened to mine. One is now white and the other still has the yellow and black but peeling badly. Where can I get the shrink wrap from in jozi?


----------



## Lingogrey

Flava said:


> Same thing happened to mine. One is now white and the other still has the yellow and black but peeling badly. Where can I get the shrink wrap from in jozi?


When I was looking for PVC 18650 wraps last year I found them quite hard to get hold of. I eventually got mine from Skyblue in Centurion (not on their site and they don't sell them - Melinda was kind enough to give me some). Closer to Jozi, I have seen that Atomixvapes in Kempton now offer this service, at a bargain of a price in my opinion (it's also not that easy to rewrap them as perfectly as the photo above each time, so having it done sounds like a safer option to me): http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/blogs/news/82654084-battery-wrapping-done-in-store


----------



## Flava

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Andre my guesstimate would be that because the positive plate is quite close to the negative casing they put in the black/white disc to prevent any accidental short circuits between the two. I could be completely wrong and it could be just there for aesthetics.
> 
> View attachment 43034
> 
> 
> *Edit: Picture courtesy of BatteryBro.com. Illustration on there is my doing.



Love your annotated picture @Blu_Marlin 
Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Lingogrey said:


> When I was looking for PVC 18650 wraps last year I found them quite hard to get hold of. I eventually got mine from Skyblue in Centurion (not on their site and they don't sell them - Melinda was kind enough to give me some). Closer to Jozi, I have seen that Atomixvapes in Kempton now offer this service, at a bargain of a price in my opinion (it's also not that easy to rewrap them as perfectly as the photo above each time, so having it done sounds like a safer option to me): http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/blogs/news/82654084-battery-wrapping-done-in-store


No, no, no - You wrap coils, wrapping batteries is a walk in the park compared.

Vendors should stock battery wraps imo. Essential for vapers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------

